
Show HN: SleekDB – A document database made using PHP - rakibtg
https://sleekdb.github.io/
======
aogl
This actually looks pretty useful for PHP devs that don't want to go and setup
a full MongoDB application/server/etc.

Have you done any benchmarks on this at all?

Where does it start falling over and taking ages to respond?

Does `query` traverse all the JSONs each time, or do you create some sort of
index to check through instead?

~~~
rakibtg
Hi @aogl,

Yes SleekDB will read every JSON files on each query, but by default it
utilizes the built-in cache feature that basically caches the result of a
query. Once it caches a query, from the next time it will read only one file
for that same query unless we update or write anything new there!

